# Need Help Identifying Niagara Warty Frog



## NewYorkWartyFrog (5 mo ago)

I don’t have much experience with forums and am unfamiliar with this site so please correct me if I’m misusing this website. I just thought this place would be my best bet with IDing this lil’ Guy.

I was camping in the Niagara are in New York and caught a frog. I’ve look at identification guides for New York toads and frogs, but no description seem to fit him. He is warty like the American Toad but doesn’t have the right spot (I think) and has no markings on his belly. I am not a frog expert and would love to know what he his. I of course didn’t keep him long and let him go back to his business after a few pictures.


----------



## Herpin Man (Apr 11, 2018)

American toad.


----------

